# Shore power problem 95 Bounder



## beegolden (Dec 30, 2009)

I have a 1995 Fleetwood Bounder and at times I have no shore power, I plug the unit in for a few days each month. In the summer shore AC turns on in about two min. last month it was a little colder and it took about 15 min. to work. I just tried the other day and the shore power would not work at all. I waited a day and  the tempature increased to about 45F vs the 35F of the previous day and the power worked fine, would the tempature cause this as it gets colder?
Thank you


----------



## Triple E (Dec 31, 2009)

Re: Shore power problem 95 Bounder

What happens when you use the generator?


----------



## LEN (Dec 31, 2009)

Re: Shore power problem 95 Bounder

Possible the transfer switch. Can you hear it when you plug in(a click)? If not try plugging it in 3-4 times and listen, cold could slow it for connection.

LEN


----------



## beegolden (Dec 31, 2009)

RE: Shore power problem 95 Bounder

The generator was removed before I purchased, I carry one with me but it is not installed.

------

I have left the shore power plugged in for the last week, when I unplug it now and plug back in I do hear a click right away any the unit turns the AC power on in about 15 seconds.  In my area it will get cold again tonight I will unplug it and try in the morning when it is cold.


----------



## beegolden (Jan 1, 2010)

RE: Shore power problem 95 Bounder

OK - as of now

After shore line unpluged for the night and the weather cold, I plug the unit in and there is no click, I tried 4 times and could not make it click.

Am I safe think I should replace the ATS 30 line/generator switch.

Thank you


----------



## LEN (Jan 1, 2010)

Re: Shore power problem 95 Bounder

Ok try it again when it warms and if you get power I would bet the grease they use for electrical contacts is stiff in the cold weather and not allowing the movement for the close when plugging in. Then it's a case of lube or new switch.`

LEN


----------



## beegolden (Jan 1, 2010)

RE: Shore power problem 95 Bounder

Just for fun I put a small heater in the compartment for about 10 min. this worked, so not to leave this alone I let it cool back down for a few hours, and it did not work, put the heater back on works again.  At least I know the problem now.
At least I feel like I did something on New Years Day now.
Thank you for the help.


----------

